# Another Chappo Brew Day 13 June With Guest Star Citymorgue2



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

Fellow brewers looks like me good olde mexican mate CityMorgue2 has come to his senses and is staying at Che Chappo Manor for the weekend of the 12th June. (Another soul for the fire's of _HELL_... _Bwahahahahahaha_!!!!)

Anyway he is keen to be shown how to brew Queenslander style (Is there another way I ask?) so if anyone is interested in poping over for a relaxed day of brewing and consumption put ya name down. As usual there will be a wee BBQ provided for by yours truely and so our dear friend CityMorgue doesn't get home sick I think a mexican twist in the flavour department will the the order of the day. 

Good opportunity for anyone new to the brewing scene in Bris Vegas to come along and see what all this AG humbug is all about.

*Kick off:* Say around 10am Sunday morning (if I am sober enough from the night before :icon_cheers: ).
*Dress:* Strictly double pluggers and mexican straw hats. Tropical shirt's are a must.
*Bring:* Yourself, your beer (homebrew only ya Hombrae's), corn chips and salsa and a good sense of humour.







CM2 we better workout what we are brewing mate?


----------



## therook (1/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Fellow brewers looks like me good olde mexican mate CityMorgue2 has come to his senses and is staying at Che Chappo Manor for the weekend of the 12th June. (Another soul for the fire's of _HELL_... _Bwahahahahahaha_!!!!)
> 
> Anyway he is keen to be shown how to brew Queenslander style (Is there another way I ask?) so if anyone is interested in poping over for a relaxed day of brewing and consumption put ya name down. As usual there will be a wee BBQ provided for by yours truely and so our dear friend CityMorgue doesn't get home sick I think a mexican twist in the flavour department will the the order of the day.
> 
> ...



Brett,

Just as well you are starting early as Chappo goes to bed just after the street lights come on :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## WarmBeer (1/6/10)

therook said:


> Brett,
> 
> Just as well you are starting early as Chappo goes to bed just after the street lights come on :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook


Based on the last case swap, that timing is just about perfect for CM2 :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/10)

Im heading up for a work course that starts at 8am Monday morning (14th).

Im heading up on the saturday and staying at Chaps place for some festivities saturday nght. 
Sunday brew day - then gotta head off to the hotel that night to meet up with my workgroup to prepare for our presentation on Monday morning.

So pretty much im going to be a wreck.


so what to brew huh Chapps? keeping with the theme, Corona clone?!  :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/10)

therook said:


> Brett,
> 
> Just as well you are starting early as Chappo goes to bed just after the street lights come on :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook




:lol: :lol:

Screwy


----------



## NickB (1/6/10)

Monday the 14th is a public holiday here! Think you may get a few along Chap Chap! Don't burn yourself out for the following weekend though!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

Hmmmm Corona you say?

How about a CAP? or 120min IIPA?





NickB said:


> Monday the 14th is a public holiday here! Think you may get a few along Chap Chap! Don't burn yourself out for the following weekend though!


WooHoooo!!!! Double damage points!!! CM2 I hope you can do that presentation thru pi55 holes for eyes? :icon_cheers: 

No chance of that NickB. I'm locked in to go regardless plus need to visit me mate Screwy on the way.


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/10)

I was kidding about the corona mate. hmmm 120min IIPA yum. not that illl be around to drink it! 

here's a wierd recipe from south of the border (not an IIPA)
*some kind of beer.*
4.00 kg. JWM Ale Malt 
1.50 kg. JWM Munich Malt 
0.25 kg. Weyermann Carapils
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt 
30g. Nugget flowers First WH
20g. Nugget flowers 15 min.
20g. Nugget flowers 10 min.
20g. Nugget flowers 5 min.
20g. POR 0 min.
mash @ 65 
1 tsp Gypsum
1 tsp Table Salt 

Yeast
US05 or 
W2112 Cal Common



re public holiday. I know it blows. who runs a live-in fkn course run on a public holiday. and makes an assignemtn due on the morning and a presention! hence my travel back to the hotel sunday night to meet up with my group. althought my sobriety will be questionable when i arrive!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I was kidding about the corona mate. hmmm 120min IIPA yum. not that illl be around to drink it!
> 
> here's a wierd recipe from south of the border (not an IIPA)
> *some kind of beer.*
> ...



Needs rye CM2 :icon_cheers: (I blame Maple and bconnery for my rye obsession)...

You really aren't thinking that you'll be sober when you leave on Sunday are ya? 

Cause if you are I think you maybe disappointed :icon_drunk:


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Needs rye CM2 :icon_cheers: (I blame Maple and bconnery for my rye obsession)...
> 
> You really aren't thinking that you'll be sober when you leave on Sunday are ya?
> 
> Cause if you are I think you maybe disappointed :icon_drunk:


oh yeah i forgot the rye. at least a handful of rye goes into just about everything i brew. I could send you my special undercover special secret recipe for a golden belgian and give that a whirl. Hopefully its gonna win me a Vicbrew. 

im hoping i am in a semi coherrant state when i leave on Sunday, but have no misconceptions that ill be at least 3/4 cut :icon_drunk:


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ... I could send you my special undercover special secret recipe for a golden belgian and give that a whirl. Hopefully its gonna win me a Vicbrew.




SOLD! I love it!

Now CM2 you _do_ know this is a Qld Thread and a Qld Brew Day thread at that, right? And you know we don't *ever* ever talk real brewin' stuff on them yeah? It's just not the done thing. We have had a few brewers attempt to post recipes and alike over the years but thankfully they were brought to their senses sharply.

Your a Mexican so I guess we can forgive you? You've been conditioned over the years with boring detailed laiden prattle that yoou've probably forgotten how to have fun. You see we leave it up to you guys to have the boring informative threads while we spend our time try to find good pictures of half naked women...

Like thus...






Now you try it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (1/6/10)

So you're back in the case swap now you've found time to brew Chappo :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

Ross said:


> So you're back in the case swap now you've found time to brew Chappo :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross



I guess so Ross, Yay! 

Looks like it's gunna be a Golden Belgian too boot (plus if it's shite I can blame CM2 h34r: )

Any chance of you dragging your sorry ass out of that shop and dropping around for a couple of hours of beery R&R?


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/10)

Chap Chap
Inshallah, I'll be along for 4 hours only (11.30 to 3.30) if someone can pick me up and drop me off at Bethania Station. :icon_cheers: I intend to get pissed, hence the public transport, and I've factored in an extra half hour on the way home for p stops (Central, Northgate, Caboolture - should just about manage it h34r: )


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/10)

Chappo said:


> spend our time try to find good pictures of half naked women...


I thought that was saturday night!

govt departments tend to frown on their employees trawling for that sort of stuff whilst on govt computers. I'll just watch for the time being.

looking forward to meeting you blokes. even if you do think your cows will stop producing milk if you go to daylight savings.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Chap Chap
> Inshallah, I'll be along for 4 hours only (11.30 to 3.30) if someone can pick me up and drop me off at Bethania Station. :icon_cheers: I intend to get pissed, hence the public transport, and I've factored in an extra half hour on the way home for p stops (Central, Northgate, Caboolture - should just about manage it h34r: )




Woot Bribie! Hey you can collect you cork pin board I keep forgetting to give back to you LOL!


----------



## raven19 (1/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ...even if you do think your cows will stop producing milk if you go to daylight savings.



:lol: Great line that.


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Woot Bribie! Hey you can collect you cork pin board I keep forgetting to give back to you LOL!



You might want to hang onto it for the Argentinian or Ukranian hop buy when that happens.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

BribieG said:


> You might want to hang onto it for the Argentinian or Ukranian hop buy when that happens.




I thought we were going Indian?






I 'ave velly velly good hop for you to buy sir!


----------



## Ross (1/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Any chance of you dragging your sorry ass out of that shop and dropping around for a couple of hours of beery R&R?



Certainly hope to, but as we should have taken over our latest aquisition on that date, I may be otherwise engaged.

Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

Ross said:


> Certainly hope to, but as we should have taken over our latest aquisition on that date, I may be otherwise engaged.
> 
> Cheers Ross




Fair enough but remember all work and no play makes jack a dull little brew shop owner


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/10)

I can forgive Ross for not making the sunday....but i may have to drop in to CB on the saturday to see it in in all its glory and to see where all my hard earned cash goes...oh and of course meet Ross.


now as for my contributions to the nakedness.,,, cant post pics of the ladies, but how about a semi naked bike


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/10)

Ross said:


> Certainly hope to, but as *we should have taken over our latest aquisition* on that date, I may be otherwise engaged.
> 
> Cheers Ross



This will put the cat amongst the pigeons.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/6/10)

Ross said:


> Certainly hope to, but as we should have taken over our latest aquisition on that date, I may be otherwise engaged.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Latest acquisition? Please tell me that you are putting a repeat version of your lovely establishment on the Northside. Underwood is such a long distance away and there is no brewing resources on the Northside. Sure, I could mail order, but there is something more tactile about coming in. And I haven't even stopped off long enough (yet!) to have a beer.


----------



## praxis178 (1/6/10)

BribieG said:


> This will put the cat amongst the pigeons.



I might add that the "New Acquisition" in question will be keeping Ross very busy, at least I hope so, be a real shame if it didn't... :icon_cheers: 

And no I won't let on anymore than that! Mwahahaha

Edit: And no Chappo, I can't make your's and still get to go to Nick's.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

Thomas J. said:


> ...Edit: And no Chappo, I can't make your's and still get to go to Nick's.




Sook! Ya a man or a mouse?


----------



## NickB (1/6/10)

Hmmm, Pot. Kettle. Black, Chapstick....


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

NickB said:


> Hmmm, Pot. Kettle. Black, Chapstick....




Whatever do you mean NickB?


----------



## praxis178 (1/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Sook! Ya a man or a mouse?



In this case: Squeak!


----------



## NickB (1/6/10)




----------



## hefevice (2/6/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Latest acquisition? Please tell me that you are putting a repeat version of your lovely establishment on the Northside. Underwood is such a long distance away and there is no brewing resources on the Northside. Sure, I could mail order, but there is something more tactile about coming in. And I haven't even stopped off long enough (yet!) to have a beer.



No such luck, still on the wrong side of the river , but much closer to the Gateway bridge.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/10)

NickB said:


>



Nice photo of me Nick although a little embarassing these days. I was going thru the Minimouse/cross dressing, 70's pimp gangsta and Mr T stage like all of right? :unsure:


----------



## brendo (2/6/10)

Ok... My brain officially hurts now...


----------



## bonj (2/6/10)

Unfortunately... too many commitments that weekend already, so I won't be making it.... I've got a sombrero, mexican jumper, mexican blankets and everything... Who's the pendeho that put it on this weekend? :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/10)

Bonj said:


> Unfortunately... too many commitments that weekend already, so I won't be making it.... I've got a sombrero, mexican jumper, mexican blankets and everything... Who's the pendeho that put it on this weekend? :lol:




Too bad Bonj I have VW that would match all that stuff.


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/10)

went looking for a pic to go with the planned beer being brewed. I went looking for "belgian, but not as you know it". the following pic came up...




If you brewing this, I'll have some 


(does this sort of post meet the QLD brew thread standards?)


----------



## NickB (3/6/10)

Yep, 'cept there's a guy in the pic, and he's not overweight, hairy, dressed in women's clothes, Chappo in makeup or passed out drunk somewhere....

You have much to learn young Grasshopper!

Cheers


PS: In the thumbnail for the pic it looks like her hand has disappeared right up her..... :huh:


----------



## MarkBastard (3/6/10)

hefevice said:


> No such luck, still on the wrong side of the river , but much closer to the Gateway bridge.



That's good news. Shame it isn't northside though. I reckon he should take over the home brew barn on Gympie Rd because it's a great location but the business could do with a real shake-up.


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> That's good news. Shame it isn't northside though. I reckon he should take over the home brew barn on Gympie Rd because it's a great location but the business could do with a real shake-up.



MB I am hoping that you might make an appearance? :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/10)

NickB said:


> Yep, 'cept there's a guy in the pic, and he's not overweight, hairy, dressed in women's clothes, Chappo in makeup or passed out drunk somewhere....
> 
> You have much to learn young Grasshopper!
> 
> Cheers



ok a new one





NickB said:


> PS: In the thumbnail for the pic it looks like her hand has disappeared right up her..... :huh:


maybe she's at a qld brewday and she's looking for a can opener for you blokes? h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok a new one
> View attachment 38455
> 
> 
> ...




That's heaps better CM2! See it isn't that hard.


----------



## winkle (3/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok a new one
> View attachment 38455
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: 

Put me on the "anything is possible" list Chappo.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> That's good news. Shame it isn't northside though. I reckon he should take over the home brew barn on Gympie Rd because it's a great location but the business could do with a real shake-up.



+1 - I live a suburb next to it, and drove past it, went to underwood to get supplies. Yeah, great if you want to pay for kits (and too much at that), having a non-verbal assistant serve you, whilst grumbling that you got them up from their durry break (which I think is about 5 hours long), which they are having inside, which is illegal. It's like a really bad pub from the 1970s. No range, no service, overpriced.


----------



## MarkBastard (3/6/10)

They actually have a surprisingly decent range of kegging gear _if you look_ but it is definitely over priced.

If you took all the stock out of that place and then put it back in a more logical order, and had better staff of course and more range in terms of ingredients, it'd be a good home brew shop. It needs the Ross touch basically!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> They actually have a surprisingly decent range of kegging gear _if you look_ but it is definitely over priced.
> 
> If you took all the stock out of that place and then put it back in a more logical order, and had better staff of course and more range in terms of ingredients, it'd be a good home brew shop. It needs the Ross touch basically!



Here here! Need a decent shop on the Northside and that would be a great on - it's a great location through the guts of the northside. Or maybe sandgate road as an alternative.

Oh well, depending on where the "near gateway" one is, I might make it mine. Or just mail order. Cheaper, though I do like poking around the shop.


----------



## MarkBastard (3/6/10)

The gateway toll is going up too. If you times that by two it's probably the same price as postage. Really sucks. Even if it's just over the other side of the gateway it's still a shame.

Where abouts are you mate? Sandgate road would be even better!


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Here here! Need a decent shop on the Northside and that would be a great on - it's a great location through the guts of the northside. Or maybe sandgate road as an alternative.
> 
> Oh well, depending on where the "near gateway" one is, I might make it mine. Or just mail order. Cheaper, though I do like poking around the shop.



I get up to 25k delivered to Bribie Island for around $10 overnight, that wouldn't even pay for the petrol let alone the Gateway (I thought I had got away with not paying but they just sent me a bill for the last 6 months :lol: ). However I'm glad I'm living here because I know if I set foot in the new place the only way I'll get out is in a pine box. You going to Chappos, Raja?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> The gateway toll is going up too. If you times that by two it's probably the same price as postage. Really sucks. Even if it's just over the other side of the gateway it's still a shame.
> 
> Where abouts are you mate? Sandgate road would be even better!



Field Marshal The Right Honourable the Earl Wavell, GCB, GCSI, GCIE, CMG, MC - Wavell Heights. 

So yeah, Sandgate Road would be better - most people on the north to the East of Gympie Road from Deagon/Boodall, through the burbs to Albion/Bowen Hills all use Sandgate Road - Gympie Road is a car park at the moment and most locals don't need to use it to go North or South. 

If you had it on sandgate road within a reasonable distance to Rode/Hammo Road, even those on the western side of Gympie Road (Stafford Heights, Chermside West, Everton Park, etc), could just jump straight on one of those two roads, and straight over to Sandgate Road and it would still be quicker than going near Gympie Road - less lights and no detours.

If you lived further north in the Moreton Regional Council area - you can use the Gateway arterial to get to sandgate road, again, no traffic lights.

I thought that if it were south - maybe Morningside/Hawthorn at the most eastern point, then you could go over on the story bridge and across.

But yeah, a craftbrewer on the north would be great. I note that the majority of the competition's shops are on the south as well, or, if north side, fairly west-ish.


----------



## MarkBastard (3/6/10)

Ah right, you've very close to me then.

Oh well I guess it won't happen any time soon if a new one is opening south of the river.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/10)

Bump!

Carn fellas gotta be a few takers FFS? :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/10)

Whilst innocently surf the interwebs I came across this and just had to post it some where...  






Nice bar sign huh?

(She's that top heavy even the tree is feeling the strain)


----------



## NickB (5/6/10)

Sorry Chappo, your post is just inappropriate and I've had to report you.


She has far too many clothes on for a QLD brewerhood thread. Poor form mate!


----------



## winkle (5/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Whilst innocently surf the interwebs I came across this and just had to post it some where...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor girls got mumps, or is that lumps?


----------



## manticle (5/6/10)

I'm sorry chappo, I've had to report you too. The quality of your lady pictures has plummeted in recent times. Find someone sexy please or I will ask to have you banned (sheep and goats don't count)


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (5/6/10)

Here's one for all parties:


----------



## schooey (5/6/10)

manticle said:


> I'm sorry chappo, I've had to report you too. The quality of your lady pictures has plummeted in recent times. Find someone sexy please or I will ask to have you banned (sheep and goats don't count)


----------



## winkle (5/6/10)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Here's one for all parties:


That is the least attractive goat I've ever seen in a peep show online :angry:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/10)

Oh yeah! Check out those udders :wub:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/10)

:lol: Someones quick on the interwebs


----------



## clean brewer (6/6/10)

Chappo, I would so love to come to this as ill be home but only for 1 week and i'm just about to finish my 22 day stint away working before doing another 22 days away, so I need to spend some time with the Family...

I so want to try catch up mate.. :icon_cheers: 

CB


----------



## yardy (6/6/10)

clean brewer said:


> Chappo, I would so love to come to this as ill be home but only for 1 week and i'm just about to finish my 22 day stint away working before doing another 22 days away, so I need to spend some time with the Family...
> 
> I so want to try catch up mate.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> CB




hows the drilling going CB ?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (6/6/10)

Bugger missed out by a week. I've been home for a week and have to head back to Mildy today. 

Would have been good to come and say g'day.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/10)

clean brewer said:


> Chappo, I would so love to come to this as ill be home but only for 1 week and i'm just about to finish my 22 day stint away working before doing another 22 days away, so I need to spend some time with the Family...
> 
> I so want to try catch up mate.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> CB



Understand family comes first but it has been too long mate  . I'll be crossing my finger you can indeed make it. :icon_cheers: 



mayor of mildura said:


> Bugger missed out by a week. I've been home for a week and have to head back to Mildy today.
> 
> Would have been good to come and say g'day.



Well it is a long weekend?


----------



## NickB (6/6/10)

Extreme Makeover, Chappo Style:

From this (ugly, see, told ya! :icon_vomit: )




To this, in just 12 easy beers! (that chick is HOT - but it looks like her mouth has been violated. Repeatedly. :icon_chickcheers: )


----------



## MarkBastard (6/6/10)

ROFL


----------



## paulwolf350 (6/6/10)

NickB said:


> Extreme Makeover, Chappo Style:
> 
> From this (ugly, see, told ya! :icon_vomit: )
> View attachment 38507
> ...




Ahhh..... the too drunk to sleep in bed trick. Good work Chappo


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/10)




----------



## winkle (6/6/10)

NickB said:


> Extreme Makeover, Chappo Style:
> 
> From this (ugly, see, told ya! :icon_vomit: )
> View attachment 38507
> ...



That first photo looks like he'd been voilated by a billy-goat.  






Again.


----------



## schooey (6/6/10)

NickB said:


> (that chick is HOT - but it looks like her mouth has been violated. Repeatedly. :icon_chickcheers: )



I knew I'd seen them before...




a 'hole' new meaning to chapped lips... :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew (6/6/10)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bum (6/6/10)

Thread deletion in T-minus 10...


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/10)

Geez I'm an awesome catch huh?

I really missed my calling huh? I should have been a swim suit model :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winkle (6/6/10)

You sure got a purdy mouth.


----------



## NickB (6/6/10)

Yep, you look good in green......


----------



## clean brewer (7/6/10)

No drilling for me mate, im staying put in the warmth of the Kitchen..... That drilling is an expensive hobby mate by the sounds of it, word is they blew about $100K in 12 hrs the other day.....

Im loving it out here now mate, its a good gig and I get along with everyone quite well...  


yardy said:


> hows the drilling going CB ?


----------



## bonj (7/6/10)




----------



## winkle (8/6/10)

Bonj said:


>



Have you got all the back editions Bonj?

Sadly and expectedly, I'm out for this one - still hope to make NickBs with a bit o' luck.
Have a good one Chappo :icon_cheers: .


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/10)

small turn out Chaps. just pretend its the brewing elite coming. anyways its less people to witness ,what im sure are to be, large hangovers.


----------



## bonj (8/6/10)

winkle said:


> Have you got all the back editions Bonj?


:lol:

It's a desktop wallpaper from a game I got for my birthday called Red Dead Redemption (aka Grand Theft Horse... an old west version of Grand Theft Auto).


----------



## Gavo (8/6/10)

Going to be in Brisvagas on the weekend practicing my welding skills on my brothers skiboat exhaust system ala stainless stick welding. Will try to get a couple of hours off to get to yours Chap Chap. It would be good to witness you actually brewing as I am begining to think that it is just a myth.

Cheers and I will be drinking your beers (Probably XXXX) :lol: 
Gavo


----------



## chappo1970 (9/6/10)

Gavo said:


> Going to be in Brisvagas on the weekend practicing my welding skills on my brothers skiboat exhaust system ala stainless stick welding. Will try to get a couple of hours off to get to yours Chap Chap. It would be good to witness you actually brewing as I am begining to think that it is just a myth.
> 
> Cheers and I will be drinking your beers (Probably XXXX) :lol:
> Gavo




Excellent Gavo will be good to catch up. If you want you could TIG that exhaust at my place.


----------



## Gavo (9/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Excellent Gavo will be good to catch up. If you want you could TIG that exhaust at my place.



That would be great, but alas the boat is still in the build stage as is the trailer and therefore non transportable. Will keep that in mind though just in case I start swearing at the stick to much.

I will bring some bottles of the second latest dogwood pale, this variant uses a little Citra.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Bribie G (9/6/10)

Gavo
I'll be there approx 11 to 3 so looking forward :icon_drunk: 
I'd like to be there longer but the bloody Translink services to and from Bribie, whilst good during the week, drop to skeleton service on Sundays.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/6/10)

While we are all in welding mood maybe we can finish welding Bribies brew rig that someone hasn't finished yet? h34r:


----------



## j1gsaw (9/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok a new one
> View attachment 38455
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit! im offended and aroused at the same time...


----------



## Gavo (9/6/10)

Chappo said:


> While we are all in welding mood maybe we can finish welding Bribies brew rig that someone hasn't finished yet? h34r:



That things probably all rusted out by now... no? Well we will just have to have the good welding sandles ready.

Be good to see ya Bribie. I was thinking of you as we will be heading your way but a bit too north soon for a bit of a tour starting at Noosa and heading north. Anyways looks like you will be there around the same time as me. By the way don't fall asleep on the train... Just ask SR.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Bribie G (9/6/10)

My only problem is getting home with P stops. I have been diagnosed with kidney stones and have to keep hydrated at all times so I can't do my usual trick of getting deliberately really dry and thisty, then drink five pints of beer and go for a couple of hours without a P. So I'll have to organise stops at Fortitude Valley, Northgate and Caboolture. Won't be falling asleep I can assure you. :unsure:


----------



## MarkBastard (9/6/10)

Chap chap, I'll be down the coast again mate. Spewing.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Chap chap, I'll be down the coast again mate. Spewing.




That's a real shame MB I was looking forward to swapping beery conversation with ya. I was rather hoping I could coax you out of your Northside hideout but alas it's not to be (Chappo wipes a tear from his wittle eyes). I guess I'll just have to organise a brew at your place next time then, huh?


----------



## MarkBastard (9/6/10)

I would 100% welcome a brew day at my house but there isn't much room as you know, so if it was somehow kept small and elite it could be a go. It'd be piss funny having dudes brewing in the courtyard with all the vapour rising. I get funny enough looks at the moment when I harvest hops. It's like people thinking it must be some kind of drug hehehe.


----------



## brettprevans (10/6/10)

well if the brew day is a bust, you could host a sausage making masterclass chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (10/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> well if the brew day is a bust, you could host a sausage making masterclass chappo




Hell no it's on hell or high water...


----------



## muckey (10/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Hell no it's on hell or high water...



hope you've got a boat then ya big girl !!!! h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (11/6/10)

almost got caught out by the missus about my brew related activities this weekend with you chaps. I kind of let her think i was coming up saturday as my course started on sunday rather than monday. but like a good husband i printed out a copy my itenitary, hotel detials etc. unfortunately that had the real course start date on it and she read it this morning  . whoops. she wanted to know why i needed to come up on saturday if i started on monday. 

ummmm. Group work. yes group work, honey. didnt i tell you about that h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (11/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> almost got caught out by the missus about my brew related activities this weekend with you chaps. I kind of let her think i was coming up saturday as my course started on sunday rather than monday. but like a good husband i printed out a copy my itenitary, hotel detials etc. unfortunately that had the real course start date on it and she read it this morning  . whoops. she wanted to know why i needed to come up on saturday if i started on monday.
> 
> ummmm. Group work. yes group work, honey. didnt i tell you about that h34r:




:lol: Better make sure if SWMBO rings that you are well out of ear shot with the other blokes CM2. Trust me when I say they will be like a dog with a bone... "Chappo the strippers have arrived! The said they need your credit card!"... <_<


----------



## altstart (11/6/10)

Good'day Chappo
Got room for me on Sunday will bring beer.
Cheers Altstart :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (11/6/10)

altstart said:


> Good'day Chappo
> Got room for me on Sunday will bring beer.
> Cheers Altstart :icon_chickcheers:




For you Gentleman Jim anything! Absolutely stoked your coming.

Cause I do mate, I'll save your usual spot :icon_cheers: .


----------



## brettprevans (11/6/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: Better make sure if SWMBO rings that you are well out of ear shot with the other blokes CM2. Trust me when I say they will be like a dog with a bone... "Chappo the strippers have arrived! The said they need your credit card!"... <_<


ill leave alone the joke abut strippers, credit cards and swiping them!

about to leave to office to go off to work for my folks folks for the inght. then home to pack. then off to brisvaegas tomorrow.

see you lads tomorrow arvo.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ill leave alone the joke abut strippers, credit cards and swiping them!
> 
> about to leave to office to go off to work for my folks folks for the inght. then home to pack. then off to brisvaegas tomorrow.
> 
> see you lads tomorrow arvo.




See ya tomorrow CM2... Happy landings :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brettprevans (11/6/10)

Chappo said:


> See ya tomorrow CM2... Happy landings :icon_chickcheers:


Just finished packing priority items. All bubble wrapped..10 bottles of CM2brewerys finest. Hope thay don't break. Energy drinks pached. Lots if headache tablets packed. Now I probably need to pick a bed time brew boom. Maybe mosher radical brewing or desiging great beers or brewing classic styles


----------



## Bribie G (11/6/10)

altstart said:


> Good'day Chappo
> Got room for me on Sunday will bring beer.
> Cheers Altstart :icon_chickcheers:



Damn I could have brought your hop scales with me then 


 

Long story, Chinese hop buy h34r:


EDIT: I'll be on the 11.30 ish train at Bethania Station on Sunday


----------



## scoundrel (12/6/10)

i could be starer for this got the ok from work, now it just depends on how pissed i get saturday night ( and wat time i eventually wake up)


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Damn I could have brought your hop scales with me then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Bribie just give me a call and I will pick ya from the station.



scoundrelrogue said:


> i could be starer for this got the ok from work, now it just depends on how pissed i get saturday night ( and wat time i eventually wake up)



Excellent Luke! You can take your marga mill with you as well then?


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Ok Bribie just give me a call and I will pick ya from the station.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Luke! You can take your marga mill with you as well then?


I looked up your landline number on white pages, to confirm - does it end in 1300?


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

BribieG said:


> I looked up your landline number on white pages, to confirm - does it end in 1300?




Correct :icon_cheers:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/6/10)

a bit late notice i know, swmbo said its cool for me go for a few hours, am i still welcome?


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/10)

Geez beer weighs a bit. $70 worth of excess baggage! Glad work will pay for it. Should have taken another bag just for the booze!


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/10)

_WALLACE_ said:


> a bit late notice i know, swmbo said its cool for me go for a few hours, am i still welcome?


As long as you bring beer. Chappo loves VB raw.


----------



## Steve (12/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Geez beer weighs a bit. $70 worth of excess baggage! Glad work will pay for it. Should have taken another bag just for the booze!



it'll be worth it mate...saves you drinking all that QLD swill.


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

Steve said:


> it'll be worth it mate...saves you drinking all that QLD swill.



Now now Steve XXXX Gold is barely classed as swill :lol:


----------



## Steve (12/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Now now Steve XXXX Gold is barely classed as swill :lol:



who said I was talking about the stuff you buy :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

Steve said:


> who said I was talking about the stuff you buy :lol:




Oh your were inferring about my swill? Well that's pure 100% swill for sure :icon_vomit: . I take it all back... :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (12/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Oh your were inferring about my swill? Well that's pure 100% swill for sure :icon_vomit: .




+1 :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

bradsbrew said:


> +1 :lol:



Harsh... real harsh Bradley. <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

Just got a txt that the "Morgue" is at the airport and securing a taxi for the trip to Chappo Manor. I am guessing that no one attending needs my address as I am sure you have all been here before at one time or another?


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/6/10)

BribieG said:


> I looked up your landline number on white pages, to confirm - does it end in 1300?




Yeah, as in 1300RENTGOAT


Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Yeah, as in 1300RENTGOAT
> 
> 
> Paul




Why did you answer the phone when I rang that number Paul? And more importantly why didn't tell me you've gone into the Goat Pimpin business? :icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS (12/6/10)

How many are you expecting Chap? How many brewing?
Sounds like a fun day. Don't forget to get photos.
Daz


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/10)

Daz, as well as some lager I thought I'd bring a bottle from the mini case swap for a taste-around, who brewed the beer in the 1.25L soft drink PET and what is it?


----------



## raven19 (12/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Just got a txt that the "Morgue" is at the airport and securing a taxi for the trip to Chappo Manor. I am guessing that no one attending needs my address as I am sure you have all been here before at one time or another?



Everyone in Qld knows where Chappo resides, including the cabbies!  

Enjoy the brew day & piss-up lads. :beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

CM2 is talkin engrish... and we can understand


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

the goats push back at the moment/ they are really getting into it.


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/6/10)

Chappo said:


> the goats push back at the moment/ they are really getting into it.




Must remember to............log out when visitors arrive




Bwwaaahhaaaha


----------



## Bribie G (13/6/10)

Chap Chap, getting on the bus in about an hour. I'll be at Bethania Station at 11.30 - if there's any delays on the lines I'll ring you from Roma St otherwise default position.

Cheers
BribieG


edit: default position:


----------



## chappo1970 (13/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Chap Chap, getting on the bus in about an hour. I'll be at Bethania Station at 11.30 - if there's any delays on the lines I'll ring you from Roma St otherwise default position.
> 
> Cheers
> BribieG




Tehehehehe

Ok Bribie I'll start warming up the car now


----------



## chappo1970 (13/6/10)

tell you the true, these mexican brewers are the best. better than us qlders


----------



## winkle (13/6/10)

Chappo said:


> tell you the true, these mexican brewers are the best. better than us qlders



Left it logged on again Chappo?


----------



## Maple (13/6/10)

winkle said:


> Left it logged on again Chappo?


sounds like admission by proxy to me... good work CM2


----------



## chappo1970 (13/6/10)

Note to self... log out of AHB... NO ONE CAN BE TRUSTED!!! <_<


----------



## NickB (13/6/10)

Any you would think he'd have learnt by now....


----------



## brettprevans (13/6/10)

Carb Ross piss poor effort. Turn up for ur Mexican customer base. We r hooking in now


----------



## DKS (13/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Daz, as well as some lager I thought I'd bring a bottle from the mini case swap for a taste-around, who brewed the beer in the 1.25L soft drink PET and what is it?


Was mine I think Bribie. A fat yak knock from memory.Cheers
Daz


----------



## brettprevans (13/6/10)

Well fellas I'm at the hotel and struggling a bit after solid 24hr drinking period.

BIG thanks to chappo and his family for putting me up for the night and such huge hospitality. True mate our chappo is.
Great to meet all u qld brewers today's and put names to faces. 

Ross - I need that choc sour orange recipe cone hell or highwater. Awsome beer. Actual so was the English bitter altsart and probably all the other beers I sampled. 

Maple there was an awsome apa there with stacks of simcoe and citra. You would have had a hard on if u tried it. Although it may have lacked a little rye 

top weekend thanks chappo and qld brewers. Cheers all. 

Ps I think I'm a herms convert now after seeing chappos rig in action


----------



## chappo1970 (13/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Well fellas I'm at the hotel and struggling a bit after solid 24hr drinking period.
> 
> BIG thanks to chappo and his family for putting me up for the night and such huge hospitality. True mate our chappo is.
> Great to meet all u qld brewers today's and put names to faces.
> ...



CM2 I am missing a goat? I know we converted to our ways but.... There is a qld of brotherhood bond which now you are a part of... Rooky, FatzG, Muckey, Butters, Ravs, .....

If I do nothin' more in my life but unite you moronic brewrers to respect each other then I'll be happy as a pig in Ross's poop! I do do this for you guys and you guys alone.... call me what you will but my friends will stand near! Thanks again for a great day Ya! bunch of drunks


----------



## raven19 (13/6/10)

Chappo said:


> CM2 I am missing a goat? I know we converted to our ways but.... There is a qld of brotherhood bond which now you are a part of... Rooky, FatzG, Muckey, Butters, Ravs, .....



Yet to be converted,... a few months off (but counting the days! :lol: ).  

Sounds like a top day had by one and all.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/6/10)

How can i say this nicely Ravs?

" You are Toast"  :lol: B) 

We put the Mogue in the hearse :beer: CARN ya Vic's You sent the best? Come on Maple?

 " Love ya mate!" In a goaty way CM2


----------



## bonj (14/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ps I think I'm a herms convert now after seeing chappos rig in action


Must have been someone else! Chappo doesn't brew! :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/10)

Thanks to Chappo and the _two_ Mrs Chappos for the excellent hospitality - also great to catch up with guys I haven't seen for ages. I think there was a brew going on somewhere in the shed there, I was too busy getting into Altstart's bitter :super:


----------



## muckey (14/6/10)

Dunno how Mrs Chappo puts up with him. sounds like another brilliant goatfest - well done


PS: hey chap chap, how did that long mash turn out - no doubt its long gone by now


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/10)

Not forgetting of course, great to meet out guest of honour El Deposito de Cadavres de la Cuidad who actually turned out to speak perfect English  Thanks again for the taxi ride back into the city, got home bang on time. Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (14/6/10)

Chappo said:


> CM2 I am missing a goat? I know we converted to our ways but....


Well we did eat one Friday night. Maybe on got into the kettle and that's why u had a stuck kettle drain! Oh hang on maye 500g+ hops with no screen might have contributed. We know what hop screens r for in Mexico

seriously, great day fellas cheers


----------



## altstart (14/6/10)

Huge thank you to Mrs Chappo and your Mum Trent for the hospitality and fine food a really good day and nice to meet new faces. Can you pm your mobile Trent and I will give you a ring to make arrangements to pick up my stuff.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## DKS (14/6/10)

OK, so where are the embarrassing pics you guys? 
South Brisbanites are trying it on with hear say. Did it really happen?

Nick's brew day, live stream is where the action is next week end.Embarrassment plus. C'mon it's not to late.
Daz


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/10)

Chappo said:


> CM2* I am missing a goat?* I know we converted to our ways but.... There is a qld of brotherhood bond which now you are a part of... Rooky, FatzG, Muckey, Butters, Ravs, .....
> 
> If I do nothin' more in my life but unite you moronic brewrers to respect each other then I'll be happy as a pig in Ross's poop! I do do this for you guys and you guys alone.... call me what you will but my friends will stand near! Thanks again for a great day Ya! bunch of drunks



I actually brought an apple for your goat - ended up eating it on the train home.


The apple was nice as well


----------



## NickB (14/6/10)

DKS said:


> OK, so where are the embarrassing pics you guys?
> South Brisbanites are trying it on with hear say. Did it really happen?
> 
> Nick's brew day, live stream is where the action is next week end.Embarrassment plus. C'mon it's not to late.
> Daz



+1 Pics please, none of Chappo though. :icon_vomit: 


As for my live stream, faark... I really haven't thought this through have I? Lucky I can have a roving camera via the iPhone too h34r:


----------



## raven19 (14/6/10)

Chappo said:


> How can i say this nicely Ravs?
> 
> " You are Toast"  :lol: B)



I like vegemite on my toast thanks Chap Chap. 

Looking forward to it mate!

Waiting on incriminating pics now folks...! :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (14/6/10)

I just checked my phone and there isn't embarssimg pics. WTF!? Oh well, I can vouch it happened and there was beer flowing freely.


----------



## scoundrel (15/6/10)

sounds like i missed a great day, sorry i couldn't make it went out the night before didn't home before 6:30 (apparently i was utterly shitfaced) i drank my cab money and walked home in a kilt, then didn't wake up before 5pm sunday. will catch up with yous again soon.

cheers scoundrel


----------



## Gavo (15/6/10)

Thanks again Chap Chap and thanks to Mrs Chappo Mum and Dad for another great day. Great food great beers and lots of bulldust. It was good to see the brew brothers again. 

Highlights of the day in no particular order:


No cameras
Stuck drain into fermenter and restarting the siphon hose three hundred times.
highly technical hop schedule
120 min PA in two 60 min lots (yeah you know what I mean)
One kickass bitter beer (we hope, at least the hops will cover up any faults)
One great load bullshit speak
Chappo actually brewing
Great beers
Great food
Ready for the next one Chappo.

Gavo.


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

Im raising the question here because we talked about it on the day. 

US05 alternatives. we were discussing US05 and the liquid alternatives. you blokes were of the opinion that the liquid version rocked. but i cant remember if it was the W1056 or W1272 (all american) that you thought was better than US05 dry?


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/10)

The one I have been using is 1056 which I got for the American Ales comp in March - it seems to ferment out quicker and cleaner than US-05 and I re-used some to do a cream ale that was excellent. I'll be using it again when I do cream ales next. Maybe it's my imagination but US-05 always hangs around with a scummy little head for ages but the 1056 finished a lot better I thought.


----------



## Fourstar (29/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> US05 alternatives. we were discussing US05 and the liquid alternatives. you blokes were of the opinion that the liquid version rocked. but i cant remember if it was the W1056 or W1272 (all american) that you thought was better than US05 dry?



well 1056 would be the best alternative to US05 as going from dry to liquid. The alternate to using 1056 would be to use 1272 as a different strain. Not that i was there or anything?!

Overall i prefer the character 1272 gives, other than 'clean' you get with 1056. 

EDIT: Saying that i do get better results from 1056 over US05, also as Bribie has pointed out. US05 tastes dusty sometimes.


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

mate that doesnt help. that was what i was getting at. both liquids are better than dry, but it was which of the liquids they were reccomending.

actually just rereading my question it wasnt worded well, so its my fault. 

im thinking it may have been w1272 they were reccomending. given that us05 is stock yeast at my place, i might change over to w1272. i might sub out uso5 and replace permenantly with w1272 and WCal Common.


----------



## TidalPete (2/5/14)

Have no idea why but was thinking of Chap Chap whilst watching the NRL game tonight & so had to drag up this old thread about that memorable pissup at his place. :lol:

Hope all's well with you Chap Chap old son? Oh Happy Days indeed mate! :super:


----------



## booargy (2/5/14)

That is a farqn funny photo :lol:


----------



## Cocko (2/5/14)

Sure do miss the man who made most members realise it is not so serious...

Cheers to Chap Chap, wherever you are.


----------



## Cocko (3/5/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPL3oNNQv2Q


----------



## brendo (3/5/14)

Lol... had totally forgotten about this one - good ol' Jack and his sea water brew!!

Always lived Chap Chap's work... hope you are well mate!!


----------



## bradsbrew (3/5/14)

One of the most generous people I have ever met. Also one of the funniest bastards I have ever had a beer with.


----------



## bonj (3/5/14)

+1 on that Brad.


----------

